# New grave monument



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Finished this one up this morning. Wooden crate skinned in one inch foam. Topped with a garden center cross. Dark gray base coat followed by two coats of light gray Dry Lok and then some watered down dark gray sponged on. This one is going to lewlew


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How come lewlew gets all the good stuff?


Very pretty! Perhaps it's the lighting, but it looks as if you could go even darker with the paint aging.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Wow - that turned out great !!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks very nice ... yeah, I'm leaning towards you needing to darken up the stone.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Looking good! I agree, maybe add some drips to make it look older, but an A+ already!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Coolness!

And I second (third? quadruple?) the motion to get that puppy looking older!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

That turned out awesome!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

That really turned out well.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

jdubbya said:


> Finished this one up this morning. Wooden crate skinned in one inch foam. Topped with a garden center cross. Dark gray base coat followed by two coats of light gray Dry Lok and then some watered down dark gray sponged on. This one is going to lewlew


And lewlew is one lucky son-of-a-gun! Thank you so much Jerry. I think it looks *fantastic* and will give the cemetery some much-needed 3-D pop!! Mr. Finch will be a welcome addition to our graveyard family.

I can't say enough good things about my fellow Erie haunters and your generosity and effort.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Geez almost makes me think i should take a trip down to Erie to visit family near halloween to check some of these home haunts out.. Even tho i havent been back in Erie for probably a good 10 years.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

scream1973 said:


> Geez almost makes me think i should take a trip down to Erie to visit family near halloween to check some of these home haunts out.. Even tho i havent been back in Erie for probably a good 10 years.


Anytime!....You bring the Molson though.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hey Mark,
Glad you like it! With regards to the color, the pics were taken in bright sunlight and really wash it out. It has a lot of neat shading and aged looking spots, and is darker in person than in the pics. I have toyed with the idea of adding a bit of black and misting it down for some runny marks but sometimes you risk overkill.
See what you think when you look at it and I'd be glad to try something else, but I think you'll be pleased.
My thought with these also is that the average person might look at it for 15 seconds in dim lighting on Halloween night so you have some leeway with how much detail you want to add. I think the detail is for us as prop builders and not for the actual audience!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

That turned out really nice! I'm jealous of lewlew...


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

i had the opportunity to see this prop in person during the construction phase and must say that the pic does it no justice. its a phenomenal piece!!!!!
great work Jerry!!!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

lewlew said:


> I can't say enough good things about my fellow Erie haunters and your generosity and effort.


Remember, 'we're all in this together' and 'keep your stick on the ice!'


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

MotelSixx said:


> i had the opportunity to see this prop in person during the construction phase and must say that the pic does it no justice. its a phenomenal piece!!!!!
> great work Jerry!!!


Thanks Dave. Appreciate the kind words, although _*phenomenal *_might be a bit strong

What you're really saying is that you want me to make you one too! HA!
I'll see what I can do, even though you already have over ten thousand tombstones in your yard!
It might have to wait until closer to Halloween. I really need to get the rest of mine done. My wife is tired of seeing foam pieces laying all over the garage and basement


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I love it jdubbya. Ya know, I have yet to make a single tombstone.....I guess I'm too busy makin characters


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Lauriebeast said:


> I love it jdubbya. Ya know, I have yet to make a single tombstone.....I guess I'm too busy makin characters


Your characters belong in a wax museum! I could only hope to have those skills!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

As always PERFECT!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> Thanks Dave. Appreciate the kind words, although _*phenomenal *_might be a bit strong
> 
> What you're really saying is that you want me to make you one too! HA!
> I'll see what I can do, even though you already have over ten thousand tombstones in your yard!
> It might have to wait until closer to Halloween. I really need to get the rest of mine done. My wife is tired of seeing foam pieces laying all over the garage and basement


HAHAHAHA ten thousand; Is that alot? 
Wait until you see the quantity of 'groundbreakers' for 2009!!!!!!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Very Nice stone! I need to start checking out garden centers.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice job! That cross is a nice addition.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Very realistic looking. Good job. Do you want to make me one?? LOL


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Ghostess said:


> Nice job! That cross is a nice addition.


Thanks. I didn't adhere it to the top to make storage easier.



Darkmaster said:


> Very realistic looking. Good job. Do you want to make me one?? LOL


Sure, once I get my other 20 projects done!:googly:

I delivered it to lewlew's last week and he set it up in his front yard. It looked pretty convincing. I also got a great tour of his storage place, haunt set-up and basement shop where he has some great things in the works. I'll be sure to go back in October for a first hand look at his set-up. He has an amazing space to work with. I'm envious!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Props JW! I haven't tried the Dry Loc yet, but will have to for a few tombstones to mix up the cemetery.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Just a quick pic of Silas in his new home. Can't thank you enough Jerry. He's a welcome addition!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

You're most welcome Mark! Can't wait to see that obelisk completed. That is really going to look awesome.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

That's a nice one, I would leave the color as is. . .the lighter color will be awesome with a blue or green spot lighting it up at night.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

You have inspired me! Great job I have one I made just need to do the paint. I think I will try your recipe!


----------

